# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  حقائق ومفاهيم خاطئة عن الريجيم...

## العقيق الاحمر

ترغب الكثير من بنات حواء في إنقاص وزنهن، لذا فقد انتشرت العديد من المعلومات الخاطئة عن طرق التغذية والريجيم والدايت، لذلك اليك في السطور القادمة معلومات مفيدة عن هذا الموضوع:- 


والحقيقة هي  أن الجسم يستخدم البروتين كخيار أخير لبناء العضلات والكمية الزائدة من البروتين يتم تخزينها كدهون في الجسم، كما أن الإفراط في تناول البروتينات خطر جداً على الكلى ويعنى هذا أيضاً عدم اكتساب الدهون والكربوهيدرات الصحية.


والحقيقة أن صفار البيض يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الكولسترول إلا أن تناول بيضة واحدة في اليوم لا يرفع نسبة الكولسترول، كما أن البيض مصدر مفيد للعناصر الغذائية، ولكن كل ما هو مطلوب هو عدم تناول البيض مع الجبن أو الزبد ولكن يمكن تناوله مع الفواكه الطازجة.


كلنا نحتاج إلى تناول الدهون في أنظمتنا الغذائية، فالدهون تساعد على اكتساب عناصر غذائية معينة، كما تشكل الدهون غشاء خلايا الجسم، وتعتبر الدهون من العناصر الغذائية الهامة لكفاءة الوظائف العصبية، وكل ما علينا هو عدم الإفراط في تناول الدهون، فبعض الدهون مفيدة جداً وبعضها الآخر خطر على الصحة اذ قد تسبب الإصابة بأمراض القلب والسرطان وزيادة الوزن، لذا فلتجنب هذه المخاطر عليك استبدال الدهون الضارة أو الأغذية المشبعة بالدهون بالأغذية أحادية الدهون أو الغير مشبعة.


تعتبر هذه الجملة من أحد المفاهيم الخاطئة عن الرجيم فمن الضروري تحديد كمية الكربوهيدرات في نظام الدايت، ولكن غير مفيد لصحتك عدم تناول الكربوهيدرات نهائياً، فالحد الشديد من الكربوهيدرات سوف يفقد جسمك المزيد من الماء والعضلات بمعدل أكثر من الدهون.



هذه المعلومة خاطئة اذ ان الطريقة المثلى لخسارة الوزن هي بتناول طعام صحي وذلك للحفاظ على نسبة السكر في الدم، كما يفضل تناول الطعام كل ثلاث أو أربع ساعات مما يزيد من نسبة الدهون المفقودة.


*ودمتم بخير*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعطي:ِ العافية حبيبتي  :Icon19:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> يعطي:ِ العافية حبيبتي


نورتي طوق الياسمين  :Emb3:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً اختي على الموضوع المفيد .. الله يجزيكِ الخير ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *شكراً اختي على الموضوع المفيد .. الله يجزيكِ الخير ..*


عفوا أخوي..أسعدني مرورك  :Smile:

----------

